# ,  / > Yaesu >  Yaesu FT-2200  ??

## rv3mi

!
    FT-2200,      .   ..
       :(
   -     ,    ???
         .
  -             ?
             -    ?

----------


## R4IN

> !
>     FT-2200,      .   ..
>        :(
>    -     ,    ???
>          .
>   -             ?
>              -    ?


   ,       FT-2500 
    F/W   D/MR    DIM

----------


## rv3mi

..
  .      :(

----------


## rv3mi

> -   ?


 -        .
 ,    :Smile:

----------


## AlexJ

> ,       FT-2500 
>     F/W   D/MR    DIM


,  ,       .,       .         :

----------


## ur5xcb

FT-8000   F/W    .

   !

----------


## Richi

FT-5200 ,  .
*Backlight Control:*
               Effect: manual control of backlight (:    )
  1) Hold down the MHZ key and turn radio on (     MHZ)               
  2) Use tuning knob to adjust brightness (  ) 
                3) When FUNC is active, the tuning knob will adjust                   brightness again. (   FUNC      )
  4) You can restore automatic control by repeating step 1. (      .1) 
               Notes:  Manual is fuzzy on this feature. (    )

http://home.comcast.net/~ko6kd/manuals/Yaesu%20FT-5100,5200%20mods.htm
 ""  ,          ,    "eastern egg"  yaesu,   .  :Smile:     .

----------

